# coot hunting



## carolinaboy (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone want to share some tips on coot hunting? Just picked up some decoys today. Do you need to call?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 10, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> Anyone want to share some tips on coot hunting? Just picked up some decoys today. Do you need to call?



No call or decoys needed. What I like to do is run at em with the boat and have a buddy shooting at em off the front with an unplugged gun. Just take turns shooting, and oh yeah, I like to have a third guy in the boat to hold our beers while we are hunting.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 10, 2013)

Why do you even need a gun? That's way too easy. Just takes me, my bass boat, and one other guy. One of us drives and one of us stands on the front deck with a paddle and swings away!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 10, 2013)

Coots seem to be naturally attracted to large closely placed groupings of faded waterfilled decoys that have been repeatedly shot, loud/untrained/continuous duck calling (especially if no ducks are around) and multiple volleys of skybusting shotgun blasts...at least those are the hunters that seem to be successful harvesting them.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't decide if the OP is serious or not...


----------



## carolinaboy (Jan 10, 2013)

What about how to set up? Should I stay in a cove or open water. Do I need to set up with the wind at my back or with it in my face so they can drift in?


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 10, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> Anyone want to share some tips on coot hunting? Just picked up some decoys today. Do you need to call?



this is a sad attempt at humor to cover up a deeper more tangable fealing of desparation.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2013)

I ate a coot once


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just watch Duck Dynasty.  That's all you need to know.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 10, 2013)

No coots in GA. Gotta head west.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 10, 2013)

If you do happen to get a flock of these very elusive birds in the decoys, the best practice I have seen is known as 
'skillet shooting'. You get low to the water and get as many lined up as possible before you shoot. That way you save shells.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 10, 2013)

killer elite said:


> I ate a coot once



Killer has eaten worse than that!


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 10, 2013)

To get one you must treat it with respect first...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thunder I can not stop laughing at that avatar!!! That is a sick FRO!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 10, 2013)

As far as a coot goes...... Is this some special duck I have never heard of???


----------



## Toonigh (Jan 10, 2013)

Just go to Guntersville, they are thousands over there.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 10, 2013)

We hunted at the lake a week ago and had a pack of them follow us back to the campground and swam around the back of our boat. After the morning we had, I think they were making fun of us. I too am still laughing at that avatar.


----------



## Reel Nauti (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't know if you're serious or not, but they're actually pretty good to eat.  I was in southern Louisiana after Christmas, and they call them peau deaux (pronounced poo doo).  When we killed our limits of ducks, our guides told us that we were going on a coot shoot.  We ambushed them and that was as much fun as shooting ducks from the blind.  They cooked em in a jambalaya and it was actually pretty good.


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## yellowfin (Jan 10, 2013)

I love eaten me some dem coot-ers. (*)


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you have any coot tags... I could spare a few if needed


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 10, 2013)

yellowfin said:


> I love eaten me some dem coot-ers. (*)


Boss post ENGAGED. 1000 profile points earned!!!!


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bahaha...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 10, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Thunder I can not stop laughing at that avatar!!! That is a sick FRO!!!!



Whaaa??? I don't know whom you're speaking of? Ever hear of the Irish pin cushion????

Now you have.


----------



## carolinaboy (Jan 10, 2013)

I am really serious there are not many ducks too many ppl to deal with and coots look like easy targets.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Theres a ton on seminole. Seriously, theres not a strategy to it. You can jump shoot em, or you can try to catch em decoying.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey let's all meet up at wild bills in Atlanta this weekend. We can all wear our drake quarter zips so we know who is a GONer.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 10, 2013)

i would but I'm going coot hunting.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 11, 2013)

*If Coots*

would fly in or across to decoy's very readily all the time, I would never shoot at a duck. They are fun to shoot on the wing, it's like a diver in slow motion, or like shooting a mobile spinning wing. And yes they are delicious, better than duck and very easy to skin, and the thigh's are bigger than the breast and tender. The gizzard is large and a prize indeed. CU/Coots Unlimited!


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 11, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Hey let's all meet up at wild bills in Atlanta this weekend. We can all wear our drake quarter zips so we know who is a GONer.



Just be sure to show up in a spotless $60K Lifted truck with chrome 28"s  to be sure.


----------

